# "Nordische" Musik



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2012)

Grüße!
Schon seit langer Zeit suche ich nach Bands die ähnliche Musik spielen wie ein Soundtrack aus Wrath of the Lich King.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dumZn8MrX6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich höre recht viel Folk, aber "genau" soetwas habe ich bisher nicht gefunden. Weiss jemand vielleicht genaueres?
Schonmal vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2012)

Probiers mal mit dem Schlüsselwort "celtic". Vielleicht findest du ja damit was, das deinen Geschmack trifft.

Edit:

Hier ein Beispiel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yj_wyw6Xrq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Dezember 2012)

Danke erstmal, aber so weit war ich auch schon  Sonst irgendjemand?^^


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Dezember 2012)

Such mal nach Wardruna bei YouTube. Ich liebe diese Band.


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du Flötengedüdel magst, musst Du mal nach irischer Musik suchen. Ein Besuch in Dublin und Dir eröffnet sich ein ganz neues Spektrum an nordischer Musik. Hab da beispielsweise mitten auf der Strasse ne Band kennengelernt, von der ich noch nie vorher gehört hatte. Die heissen "Mutefish" und machen eben irische Strassenmusik. Hier mal ein Auszug:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4oj6aDnXL3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dublin ist eh recht cool, da gibts in jeder zweiten Bar Live-Musik und manchmal sogar Stepptanz oder andere Tanzshows.


----------



## Rabaz (2. Mai 2013)

Verdammt das ist schon albern, fast täglich guckt man hier routinemäßig mal rein und trotzdem schafft man es monatelang was zu übersehen.

So ein Musikthread umgehe ich auch normalerweise weil das irgendwie quatsch ist, Geschmack ist verschieden und hier sowieso ganz besonders. Wenn du z.B. ein geiles Erlebnis hattest (Urlaub, Party, usw.) hattest wo es eine bestimmte Musik gab, dann verbindest du das damit und findest auch die Musik geil. Andere "fremde" Leute so wie hier in einem Forum hören das und denken wtf was soll ich mit dem Mist. Naja egal.


Das da ist von Loreena Mckennit, vom Format her ein Weltstar-Genie, nur halt nicht sooooo bekannt weil diese Musik halt ne kleine Nische ist. Eine der schönsten lebenden Stimmen, schreibt die Texte selbst, komponiert ihre Musik selbst und beherrscht mehr Instrumente als jemand der "flötengedudel" sagt zählen kann.

Gebt der Sache mal ein Chance und zieht euch das rein, mich haut die komplett aus den Socken auch wenn es eigentlich NICHT mein Geschmack ist.

Lady Of Shalot: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=QnBl29bUrDU
The Mummers Dance: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=4zI8sI4Ddqo  (glaube das ist das Stück nach dem oben gefragt wurde)
Dante's Prayer: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=8op3oYkbcrk

Der eine oder andere wow-Spieler falls es hier sowas gibt hat sie auch schon unbewusst gehört wenn er anlässlich WotLK das kurze aber geile Video "Arthas Destiny" geguckt hat http://www.youtube.c...h?v=2R69nV4HOaE oder einfach so weil es wahrscheinlich die letzte lebende Elfe oder Druidin ist...oder weil das Wort "episch" für beides passt.


----------

